# Petzl Tibloc Ascender ?



## beastmaster (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been checking out the Tibloc ascender on line, and was thinking of incorporating it in my Srt climbing system because of its light weight and simplicity(and cheap price).
Its sold as a back-up ascender, but I don't see why it couldn't be used on a daily basis. I foot-lock so it would be replacing a prussic. Any one have any experience with this ascender, or advice, pro or con? Thanks for any input. Beastmaster


----------



## Norwayclimber (Dec 6, 2010)

It causes a lot of wear on your rope, so I wouldn't advice using it on regular basis. (unless of course you want a really fuzzy rope ) 

It's a great for back-up and emergency's, but that's what it is for.


----------



## Damon (Dec 6, 2010)

I own one, i bought it with the same plan you have but it has been relagated to my gear box, there are just so many ascenders that do a better job with much less wear on your rope, I buy all my rope wholesale from yales factory as mill ends and i still wouldnt want to tear it up like the triblock does for the cost, as a back up or in a pinch it is awseome it performs just as it should but a permanent solution it is not IMHO


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot for the input. That is all the info I need to but that idea on a back shelf. I've been trying out single rope ascending here and there trying to get the hang of it with my current set up(a Vt with a 3 holed pulley)and it seems I can't get the knot to advance easily enough. I also tried it using a split tail and a blakes hitch with a pulley and it was even worse. 
I footlock pretty well even on a single rope (2 to 1) and want to keep the gear down to a minimum so I'm looking for method that doesn't require I take a lot of unnecessary gear up into the tree with me. I am a real believer in KISS.
Any one use a grigri for Srt. It can be used for ascending and descending right? How does one hold up with heavy work day use? Sorry for all the questions. Srt is one of those techniques that sound good on paper but is rather hard to put into practice.(at least for me)
I love my current set-up, but I'm willing to check out 21 century stuff too. Thanks for the feed back. Beastmaster


----------



## Norwayclimber (Dec 7, 2010)

For the time beeing SRT is used mostly for accents. One climbes up on a singlerope and establishes a new TIP with an other rope. The accessline stays as a rescue line.

There are posibilities for working on a srt line, usually either with a grigri in a RIG setup or with the use of a unicender.


----------



## Damon (Dec 7, 2010)

i climb on a grigri every day, my current on i have already had nearly 3 years without a problem, i only retired my last one because i dropped it onto concrete from about 60ft up


----------



## moss (Dec 7, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> I've been trying out single rope ascending here and there trying to get the hang of it with my current set up(a Vt with a 3 holed pulley)and it seems I can't get the knot to advance easily enough.



Try making a simple over the shoulder bungee harness (use 5 or 6mm diameter bungee), anchor one end middle of the back of your harness, the other end clip into the back of the pulley below your VT with an accessory biner. I just tested this out last weekend on a Petzl Sequoia harness, worked great moving the hitch up hands free SRT.
-AJ


----------



## moss (Dec 7, 2010)

beastmaster said:


> Any one use a grigri for Srt. It can be used for ascending and descending right? How does one hold up with heavy work day use?



Do a search on RADS SRT system either Google or Youtube and you should find what you need to help configure the system.
-AJ


----------

